# You better be stocking up on this...



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Antibiotics!! I believe medications will become, to some extent, the new currency of the world when the SHTF. It's going to be a nonrenewable resource. A person that has the power to healing becomes a god. 

How many people are stocking up on medications/antibiotics/medical supplies?! Who's stocking up on books about diseases and their cures? Who has taken the time to educate themselves on medical procedures? These are things that will be invaluable in the new world. =)


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

been buying stuff off the shelf stuff like antibiotics creams and medical supplies an such....Have a pretty good supply of stuff


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I spend my time stayin' healthy.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

roy said:


> I spend my time stayin' healthy.


Grave yards are full of people who were healthy 99% of the time.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

yes, it is a good concern. survival camping has antibiotics but says they are for fish? I have been hoping to get amoxicillin for ear infections and bronchitis and augmentin for ear infections. what is the shelf life for antibiotics? storage ideas?


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

shotlady said:


> yes, it is a good concern. survival camping has antibiotics but says they are for fish? I have been hoping to get amoxicillin for ear infections and bronchitis and augmentin for ear infections. what is the shelf life for antibiotics? storage ideas?


The army did a test and found most would retain 80% of there potency up to 15 years if stored correctly.

Table 1. Sample of SLEP Testing History
Product
Length of Original Dating
Average Total Years Extended
Total Shelf Life Obtained
Atropine Sulfate 2mg/ml, 25ml multidose vial
2 years
13 years
15 years
Atropine 2mg/0.7ml Autoinjector
5 years
5 years
10 years
Atropine Sulfate Inhalation Aerosol
4 years
4 years
8 years
Pralidoxime Chloride 600mg/2ml Autoinjector
5 years
13 years
18 years
Pyridostigmine Bromide 30mg tablets
5 years
5 years
10 years
Diazepam 10mg/2ml Autoinjector
4 years
5 years
9 years
Doxycycline 100mg tablets
2 years
5 years
7 years
Ciprofloxacin 500mg tablets
3 years
10 years
13 years
Sodium Nitrite 300mg/10ml vial or ampoule
2 years
8 years
10 years
Sodium Thiosulfate 12.5gm/50ml vial
2 years
14 years
16 years

Also medicines in tablet form will store longer.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

An easy way to purchase Amoxicillin

Read this first. Free Shipping on Fish Antibiotics- Fish Mox, Fish Flex, & More!

FISH MOX 250 mg Amoxicillin - FREE SHIPPING on Every Order of Fish Mox Fish Antibiotic


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> An easy way to purchase Amoxicillin
> 
> Read this first. Free Shipping on Fish Antibiotics- Fish Mox, Fish Flex, & More!
> 
> FISH MOX 250 mg Amoxicillin - FREE SHIPPING on Every Order of Fish Mox Fish Antibiotic


I would suggest anybody wanting vet medicine buy them pretty soon before you will need a prescription.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I just took fish mox for a nasty sinus infection and it worked great. I took 500mg 3 times a day for 2 weeks.
My doctor wouldn't listen when I went in and told me to use some stupid Neti pot for a month then see how I feel. Neti pot didn't do squat but the fish mox did!
Your mileage may vary.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

This comes up every so often and has been discussed several times I wish there was a way to pin this subject because so much information is in the past post.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I would suggest anybody wanting vet medicine buy them pretty soon before you will need a prescription.


Do you know something I don't? Is there something in the works?


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> Do you know something I don't? Is there something in the works?


Just that there has been a lot of talk and people purchasing them on all the SHTF forums in the past year and they were more of a secrete.
I doubt the government will let this loopehole go on while they are desperately trying to control the medical field. But just my guess.

Could you imagine if someone on dooms day prepper mentions storing vet antibiotics and how easy you can get them.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I would suggest anyone buying this stuff do some research, some antibiotics like minocin become toxic when they degrade to a certain point.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I would also suggest this book it talks about the different drugs and dosages and much more. A very good book that covers a lot of topics.
Where There Is No Doctor: David Werner, Jane Maxwell, Carol Thuman, Carol Thuman, Jane Maxwell: 9780942364156: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I think this may very well be my next priority. We have some, but not enough.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

One must have in this former hospital corpsmans opinion is silver solutions and creams. You can get them over the counter and online. They were essential to us on the field. You can use the solution to clean up infected wounds and take internally for systemic or internal infections. The main advantage is the shelf life.... silver never degrades, but the solution will eventuallly become percipitated... meaning the silver will settle out of the solution over tkme. We were told to just shake it if it was.out of date.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

shotlady said:


> yes, it is a good concern. survival camping has antibiotics but says they are for fish? I have been hoping to get amoxicillin for ear infections and bronchitis and augmentin for ear infections. what is the shelf life for antibiotics? storage ideas?


These "fish medications" are exactly the same as the human meds. Much cheaper and available in pet stores every where. I would suggest you get a good medication manual so you know what they treat and what the recomended dose is. Never use medication that is discolored, and store in a cool dry place. I seal mine in air tight bags and then in my med kit, which is a huge plastic tote and then into the cellar. 
I personally use for my animals as well as myself but I do with caution because we all know bugs become resistant to the antibiotics if not used correctly or used to often. 
I think the key is to keep as healthy as possible, stay clean and keep our environment clean (bleach those bugs away) and learn how to use natural cures before resorting to the antibiotics.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Silverbullet said:


> It's nice having friends who are doctors and can write me scripts for antibiotics and such. Amoxicillin has always worked best for me.


How you doing?! :wink:
It's nice to have friends, that have friends, that are doctors!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Sometimes though fish antibiotics do the trick


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

As long as you know what they will treat and how to administer them veterinary supplies are great. You might try to find out if you are allergic to them before you need them too.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Good idea Paul. this subject always concerns me since people may go run out and buy a bunch of stuff that could end up killing them or someone else. This is medicine and with it come a host of side effect that could be as mild as nausea or as extreme as death. Not something to take lightly. 
They are safe if you know what your doing since they are truely the same meds as prescribed for people. I have checked them out completely and have stocked up a good supply of what I know from my medical back ground to be important to have around, but I would not suggest everyone run out and get them before researching and finding out what they are getting and how to use them.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I dont mean to subject but its on the same basic plane,how about hydrogen peroxide,povidone iodine and germex wipes,benzalkonium wipes, and the like,? we went through our stuff last night and have some of those type supplies that have expired,never opened.some only a year old, some a few years old.does anybody know if these antiseptics really expire?.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Hydrogen peroxide would probably be the one I'd worry about expiring.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

So is anyone training at all in the medical field? Stocking up on medical "How to" type books?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

techtony said:


> One must have in this former hospital corpsmans opinion is silver solutions and creams. You can get them over the counter and online. They were essential to us on the field. You can use the solution to clean up infected wounds and take internally for systemic or internal infections. The main advantage is the shelf life.... silver never degrades, but the solution will eventuallly become percipitated... meaning the silver will settle out of the solution over tkme. We were told to just shake it if it was.out of date.


A former employer of mine had silvadene for burns that were a constant occupational hazard, best burn ointment I have ever used and never had an infection when it was used.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

silver is a natural antibacterial agent. We use in all type of dressings now for a variety of wounds. a more easily obtain product is honey. applied to a wound it can heal just about anything as well as prevent infections.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Mish said:


> Antibiotics!! I believe medications will become, to some extent, the new currency of the world when the SHTF. It's going to be a nonrenewable resource. A person that has the power to healing becomes a god.
> 
> How many people are stocking up on medications/antibiotics/medical supplies?! Who's stocking up on books about diseases and their cures? Who has taken the time to educate themselves on medical procedures? These are things that will be invaluable in the new world. =)


A quick reply without reading the 4 pages of posts

Anyone should look at "fish" antibitotics" that can be found on ebay really easy.

They are pharmacy grade drugs that anyone can buy, there are also other variations and you can find out everything you need to know here:

So, You Bought Fish Antibiotics. Now What?, by TX ER DOC - SurvivalBlog.com

BTW Survivalblog.com is really the best one out there, and my names isn't James.

If you don't want to die from infection check this stuff out


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Here I thought this was going to be a toilet paper thread. :mrgreen:



I've got some for my fish, cough, cough, but really should buy more.


----------

